# معاملة أهل زوجتك



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2010)

الزواج ليس اختيار مؤقت أو تجربة يمكن للفرد أن يعيدها إن فشلت؛ بل هوأهم قرار في حياتنا؛ وقد يتحول هذاالقرار إلى جحيم إن كانت زوجتك هي وحيدة أسرتها أو البنت الوحيد وبقية أشقاؤهاأولاد .
حينئذ تكون وقعت في المحظور، وبالرغم من مباركة أهلها لهذه الزيجة إلا أنك ستظل في نظرهم سارق أغلى جوهرة لديهم؛ عزيزي الرجل لأن التعامل فن وذوق يمكنك ببساطة الخروج من هذا المأزق وتكون الابن الذي لم تنجبه هذه الأسرة؛ فقط ضع النصائح التالية في اعتبارك..

1. تصرف وكأنك فرد من العائلة:

لا تقف وتنظر إلى أقارب زوجتك من برج عالٍ، بل حاول أن تكون فرداً منهم؛ اجلس واستمتع بالرحلة داخل بيت أقارب زوجتك، تذوق طعامهم، ومارس عاداتهم و لا تبعد نفسك عنهم أو تجعلهم يشعرون بأنك غريب عنهم. وسيمر الوقت بسرعة وتخرج من عندهم وقد اكتسبت بعض المعلومات الجديدة.

2. ابتعد عن الحديث المادي :
لا تخوض في الحديث عن المال أبدا، سواء حالتك المادية أو حالتهم. إن الحديث عن المال موضوع حساس يجلب الكثير من المتاعب لاحقاً فتجنب الحديث عن المال والاستثمارات والمشاريع المستقبلية.

3. تمتع بروح المرح :
على الأغلب لن تجد مشكلة في هذه النقطة، فالكل سيستمتع بوقته إذا قرر داخلياً أن يفعل لذلك، اضحك مع أسرة زوجتك وعائلتها، وتسلى، حتى لو كنت لا تفهم نكاتهم تدريجياً ستشعر انك أصبحت تفهم طريقة تفكيرهم وربما تشعر بالحزن على النسيب الجديد الذي سيحتل مكانك.

4. استفسر عن أقاربهم:
سيقدرون هذه اللفتة منك، وعلى فكرة يجب أن تحفظ أسماء الأقارب أيضاً ليقدروك أكثر، مثلاً "متى ستلد ابنة شقيقتك سوزان؟".

5.استشرهم في أسماء أحفادهم :
لا تنسى رأي حماك وحماتك في أسماء أولادك، ولا تهمل مشاعرهم إذا كانا يحبذا اسماً معيناً أو لا يحبان اسماً أخر.

6. كن سفيراً لعائلتك:
اخبر أهل زوجتك عن عائلتك ولا تقلل من شأنهم أو قدرهم. اذكرهم بالخير وسوف ينتبه أهل زوجتك إلى أنك تكن الاحترام لعائلتك وسيحترمونهم استناداً لكلامك.

7. حماتك أهم شخص في العائلة:

لتعيش في سعادة مع زوجتك؛ عليك أن تكسب رضا حماتك وذلك عن طريق طاعة أوامر زوجتك وتحقيق أمانيها، واعلم جيدا أن العاقل هو من يعرف كيف يكسب عقل حماته وقلبها .

* بداية يجب عليك أن تحب حماتك فعلا من قلبك واتخذ الموضوع بمنتهى البساطة وعاملها كما تعامل أمك هذا بالإضافة إلى اتباع سلوكيات الذوق واللباقة معها .

* اعلم جيدا أن هدف كل أم من زواج ابنتها هو سعادة البنت وراحتها وبالتالي عليك أن تجيب طلبات زوجتك .

* هناك أشياء يجب أن تبتعد عنها في بداية علاقتك بشريكة حياتك أثناء الخطوبة كالدكتاتورية المطلقة والاستهانة بالمشاعر وعدم إعارتها الاهتمام المناسب، وإلا ستجد حماتك تشن هجوما مسلحا عليك لن تستطيع النجاة منه إلا بمعجزة إلهية .

* لا تبخل بالمساعدة إذا كانت في إمكانك وحاول أن تشعر حماتك وابنتها أنك بالفعل فرد من العائلة يستطيعون الاعتماد عليه ولا تنسى أن تعرض خدماتك من حين لآخر .

* بالفعل أنت لبق وتتبع آداب الحديث فإياك أن تقاطعها في حديث لها مهما كان الأمر حتى ولو احتدت عليك بعض الشيء بل دعها تكمل للنهاية واقنعها بعد ذلك بوجه نظرك السليمة..

منقول​​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع 

ومعلومات مهمه اووووووووووووووووووووى 

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## سور (15 يوليو 2010)

رائعه اسرار السعاده الزوجيه
التى تنصحنا بها استاذنا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ومعلومات مهمه اووووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ...


*
شكرا للمرور  الجميل جدا  

الرب يفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> رائعه اسرار السعاده الزوجيه
> التى تنصحنا بها استاذنا
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


*
شكرا للمرور  الجميل جدا  

الرب يفرح قلبك​​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للنصائح القيمه
والمجهود الرائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا للنصائح القيمه
> والمجهود الرائع
> الرب يباركك


شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا

الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


*شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا

الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------

